# I'm guessing this will kill my T...(new enclosure setup)



## Methal (Jun 6, 2015)

Set this 5.5 gal up for a new 5-6 inch P. Straita. 

Its been together for about 2 days while everything settles. Was going to put the door on and her in it today, until I saw this: 





Every part of this decorative wood piece that touches the ecco earth substrate is growing it. 

I'm thinking I may have to take it out, put it in the dish washer and let it sit out in the sun for a couple days. Maybe its not fit for moisture at all.


----------



## BobGrill (Jun 6, 2015)

Oof.  Yeah I'd clean that out good ASAP. Is there any way you can drill holes in it, or is it glass?

Sent from my LG-D801 using Tapatalk


----------



## Methal (Jun 6, 2015)

its glass turned on its end with a 6x6 inch door. I had planned to add the vent holes, probably a dozen 1/4th inch. But found this before I got much further.


----------



## Arachnomaniac19 (Jun 7, 2015)

Just bake it or wrap it up in plastic.


----------



## Manny (Jun 7, 2015)

I used to have the same problem. Get rid of the wood, use plastic or cork bark and the mold (which can kill your T) will go away and stay away.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Methal (Jun 7, 2015)

Arachnomaniac19 said:


> Just bake it or wrap it up in plastic.


washed it off, and put the sucker in the oven for 30 minutes at 350. Think that'll do it?

btw the wood isn't going back in there. I'll have to find something else. Perhaps i'll use this wood for an OBT or rosie or something desert. 
I dont think its fit for a 'wet' species.


----------



## cold blood (Jun 7, 2015)

Vukmir13 said:


> I used to have the same problem. Get rid of the wood, use plastic or cork bark and the mold (which can kill your T) will go away and stay away.


Mold will only effect the t in extreme...almost neglectful situations.   The average spot(s) of mold are of no consequence to your t as long as you do not allow it to get out of hand.    Its as simple as picking out the bits of mold when you find them....although that particular piece of wood did need to be removed.




Methal said:


> washed it off, and put the sucker in the oven for 30 minutes at 350. Think that'll do it?
> 
> btw the wood isn't going back in there. I'll have to find something else. Perhaps i'll use this wood for an OBT or rosie or something desert.
> I dont think its fit for a 'wet' species.


Baking it won't do anything to prevent mold's return.    Increase ventilation and promptly remove uneaten/dead prey and bolus's or poo and decrease moisture.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1


----------



## Dave Marschang (Jun 29, 2015)

I have never been able to keep any wood I use from molding so I just quit using real wood in T enclosures


----------



## Poec54 (Jun 29, 2015)

god61021 said:


> I have never been able to keep any wood I use from molding so I just quit using real wood in T enclosures


Cork is the best wood to use.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Ultum4Spiderz (Jun 29, 2015)

Yeah Or tree bark , I just keep tank dry and give pokies 1-3 water dishes.





Poec54 said:


> Cork is the best wood to use.


 7


----------



## Gwynevere (Nov 14, 2016)

If you put moss in, it will absorb the extra moisture and help prevent mold.


----------



## Venom1080 (Nov 14, 2016)

Gwynevere said:


> If you put moss in, it will absorb the extra moisture and help prevent mold.


no, it will increase humidity and make the wood mold faster. you've got it backwards.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## Chris LXXIX (Nov 14, 2016)

Poec54 said:


> Cork is the best wood to use.


Poec54, wherever you are, we miss you :-s

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## dopamine (Nov 14, 2016)

Gwynevere said:


> If you put moss in, it will absorb the extra moisture and help prevent mold.


Yeah I've found the opposite to be true. Ends up being the moss that molds instead of the wood.


----------

